# Emmener, amener, ramener + apporter, emporter...



## saramar

Hola,
tengo examen de francés el martes y repasando tengo ciertos problemas con estos verbos al traducirlos al español:
a ver, según creo: 
Emmener es llevar a alguien a un sitio
Amener también es llevar pero visto desde la persona a la que llevan ¿Me llevas?
Ramener es recoger, no?

Gracias por adelantado
Un saludo a todos
Sara


----------



## Whodunit

saramar said:
			
		

> Hola,
> tengo examen de francés el martes y repasando tengo ciertos problemas con estos verbos al traducirlos al español:
> a ver, según creo:
> Emmener es llevar a alguien a un sitio
> Amener también es llevar pero visto desde la persona a la que llevan ¿Me llevas?
> Ramener es recoger, no?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado
> Un saludo a todos
> Sara



Ramener es "volver a traer" en mi opinión. Pero espera los hablantes nativos.


----------



## esteban

saramar said:
			
		

> Hola,
> tengo examen de francés el martes y repasando tengo ciertos problemas con estos verbos al traducirlos al español:
> a ver, según creo:
> Emmener es llevar a alguien a un sitio
> Amener también es llevar pero visto desde la persona a la que llevan ¿Me llevas?
> Ramener es recoger, no?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado
> Un saludo a todos
> Sara


 

Hola saramar,

El uso correcto de todos estos verbos es mucho màs delicado de lo que parece!!! 
El francés no distingue entre "traer" y "llevar" como en espanol.
"Te traigo tu libro a tu casa" supone que la persona que lo dice ESTA en la casa de su interlocutor.
En francés:
"Je t'apporte ton livre chez toi"

"Te llevo tu libro a tu casa" supone en cambio que la persona que lo dice NO ESTA en la casa de su interlocutor.

En francés no cambia:
"Je t'apporte ton livre chez toi"

Estas eran las buenas noticias...
El espanol no distingue entre "llevar un libro" y "llevar una hermana", el francés sì:
"J'amène ta soeur à l'université" (te lo digo yo a ti y no estoy en la universidad cuando lo digo)
En espanol:
"Llevo a tu hermana a la universidad" 

ENTONCES *llevar/traer* una persona, un animal o cualquier cosa que yo NO pueda cargar traduce en francés *amener.*
Si lo puedo cargar traduce *apporter.*
"Je t'amène un piano" / "je t'amène un kangourou"
"Je t'apporte une tasse de thé" / "je t'apporte ton livre"

*Emporter/Emmener* son equivalentes a *Apporter/Amener* respectivamente PERO los primeros suponen que la persona que lo dice se desplaza junto con la hermana, el tigre, el libro, el làpiz que està llevando/trayendo.

"Les gendarmes emmènent le prisonnier dans sa chambre"
"Los policìas se llevan al prisionero a su cuarto"

Por eso se dice:
"Quelle raison vous a *ammené* à interrompre vos études?"
"?Qué razòn lo ha llevado a interromper sus estudios?"
y no 
"Quelle raison vous a _emmené_ à interrompre vos études?" FALSO

"Ramener" es tan sòlo "volver a traer/llevar". Lo mismo pasa con "rapporter" pero OJO "remmener" no existe (habrìa que decir "emmener à nouveau" o algo del estilo) y "remporter" es otra cosa (quiere decir "ganar", remporter une médaille / llevarse una medalla).


Espero haberte ayudado


Saludos


----------



## saramar

Muchas gracias, Esteban!!!
Ya me va quedando algo más claro
Un saludo
Sara


----------



## esteban

saramar said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, Esteban!!!
> Ya me va quedando algo más claro
> Un saludo
> Sara



De nada saramar,

Oye, me doy cuenta que he olvidado hablar de "recoger". En este contexto se dice familiarmente "prendre".

"Paso a _recogerte_ a las cinco, ?listo?"
"Je passe te _prendre_ à cinq heures, ça marche?"

Màs coloquialmente:
"Je te _chope_ à cinq heures"


Chao


----------



## MABYSUR

Monsieur Esteban, à fur et à mesure que je lis vos réponses, vous me surprenez chaque fois un peu de plus (j'aurai voulu mettre "vous me surprenez d'avantage" mais j'hésite toujours à propos de cette expression)
Saludos!
Maby.-



			
				esteban said:
			
		

> De nada saramar,
> 
> Oye, me doy cuenta que he olvidado hablar de "recoger". En este contexto se dice familiarmente "prendre".
> 
> "Paso a _recogerte_ a las cinco, ?listo?"
> "Je passe te _prendre_ à cinq heures, ça marche?"
> 
> Màs coloquialmente:
> "Je te _chope_ à cinq heures"
> 
> 
> Chao


----------



## maria2006

Fantástica tu explicación!!

Voy a imprimirla y a releerla de nuevo... una pregunta, no me quedó clara la diferencia entre *Emporter/Emmener* ...

Muchas gracias por adelantado,


----------



## Gévy

Ya que los franceses, como bien dice Estebán, confundimos emmener con amener y emporter con apporter, la cosa se reduce a no confundir "porter" y "mener". ¿Es decir que el camino de ida o vuelta nos da igual, pero sí nos importa lo que llevamos o traemos, cierto?

Pues os propongo un truco para recordarlo (aunque no sea muy académico):

- porter es llevar a cuestas: emporter o apporter es para objetos
- mener se parece a "mano", así que es como llevar de la mano: emmener, amener es acompañar, conducir a una persona o un animal. Y por extensión conducir, guiar, llevar a (algo que puedes seguir como si fuera una persona: un río que lleva a tal sitio: une rivière qui mène/t'emmène/t'amène quelque part).

¿Os sirve?

Un beso


----------



## Seyle

Gévy said:


> - porter es llevar a cuestas: emporter o apporter es para objetos


 
De hecho, aunque no lo usemos mucho, en español existe el verbo *portar* (del latín _portare_), que significa "llevar o traer" (se puede encontrar en el diccionario on-line de la Real Academia de la Lengua, rae.es, donde nos dicen que es un término anticuado).
Hoy en día, se utiliza en escasos contextos: portar un documento, portar armas. Al igual que en francés, sólo se puede portar objetos, nunca personas o animales.
Por otro lado, también existe el verbo *aportar* (del latín _apportare) _que, en su acepción más habitual, significa "contribuir, añadir, dar". De nuevo, sólo podemos aportar cosas, no personas. También significa "llevar, conducir, traer", aunque la RAE nos advierte, en este caso, que es una acepción poco usada.


----------



## perle34

OJO con el "je te _chope _à 5heures" Esteban!!
esto significa mas "te tiro/te follo a las 5" !!
en francés los jovenes de los suburbios utilizan "choper" para decir "tirarse una chica o follarsela"..y no solemos utilizar este verbo para decir "passer prendre quelqu'un" Casi nadie dice esto!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Este tema ha sido tratado también en el foro Français Seulement:
http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?searchid=2234599http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=65708

Si quieres darte una vuelta...
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## CABEZOTA

Hola !

Está clarísima la explicación de Esteban. Sólo un pequeño error :



> OJO "remmener" no existe (habrìa que decir "emmener à nouveau" o algo del estilo)


_REMMENER, __verbe trans.
_Mener, conduire quelqu'un au lieu d'où on l'a amené. Synon. _reconduire.     __Nous vîmes briller (...) les lanternes de la victoria qui devait remmener à la gare les cousins de Paris_ (MAURIAC, _Robe prétexte_, 1914, p. 198). _« C'est bien », dit le psychiatre. « Rhabille-toi, mon petit. Vous pouvez le remmener, Madame. Je vais réfléchir (...) »_ (BOURGET, _Actes suivent_, 1926, p. 140).
*REM. **Remener*, verbe trans. *a) *_Vx. _Mener à nouveau. _Il remena son cheval au marché pour essayer de le vendre_ (_Ac. _1935). *b) *Synon. de _remmener_.
*Prononc. et Orth.:* [
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





], _(il) remmène_ [-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]. Att. ds _Ac._ dep. 1718.     *Étymol. et Hist. *_Ca_ 1360 (JEAN LE BEL, _Chron._, chap. 72, éd. J. Viard et E. Deprez, t. 2, p. 103: si convint que le roy se departist de là, et le *renmenerent* ses gens à grand dœul).     Dér. de _emmener*_; préf. _r-_ (_re-*_).     *Fréq. abs. littér.:* 33.

La diferencia amener/emmener es algo delicada de explicar. En sentido figurado _*se dice siempre mener à/amener à y nunca *emmener à*_... *"Amener" = guiar a una persona que queda siempre libre de ir o no, de seguir o no a quien la lleva ; "emmener" supone más bien una actitud pasiva de la persona que se deja llevar.* Por eso :

_*Les gendarmes amènent leur chef au repaire du malfaiteur.
Les gendarmes emmènent le malfaiteur en prison.*_

Otro matiz : *amener = hacia sí mismo, hacia el punto de referencia ; emmener = desde el punto de referencia.

*_*Il a très habilement amené cette idée*_. (=jusqu'à son propos)
_*Ce genre de raisonnement risque de nous emmener *_(=depuis ce point)_* vers des conclusions très fâcheuses! *_(pero aquí "mener" = "conduire" también podría usarse > "emmener" hace hincapié en que no queremos llegar a aquellas conclusiones, pero que si razonamos así, tal vez lleguemos a ellas, a nuestro pesar).

Más interesante aún es el uso absoluto del verbo :
_*
Viens, je t'emmène!*_ y no _**Viens, je t'amène! 

*_Por qué ? 
1. Je t'amène significaría algo así como "je te conduis jusqu'à toi-même". 
2. Si digo "Je t'emmène", destaco que tu actitud no puede ser activa : no me sigues sino que más bien te dejas llevar y no sabes siquiera adónde.


----------



## lautr

Hola, amigos. Siento retomar este hilo del año de la polka, pero es que después de haberlo leído y releído, hay cosas que sigo sin tener claras entre _emmener_ y _amener_. A ver si consigo sacar algo más en limpio:


esteban said:


> [...]
> *Emporter/Emmener* son equivalentes a *Apporter/Amener* respectivamente PERO los primeros suponen que la persona que lo dice se desplaza junto con la hermana, el tigre, el libro, el làpiz que està llevando/trayendo.
> [...]


Esta es una de las cosas que no me cuadran, ¿es que cuando se _amène_ a una persona, uno no se desplaza junto a esa persona? Vamos a poner un ejemplo:
*Juan tiene 20 años y su hermano 16. Juan va todos los sábados a una fiesta, y un buen día decide llevar también a su hermano, porque considera que ya tiene edad suficiente. -> Yo aquí diría que _Juan amène son frère_.
*Juan tiene 40 años y su hijo 16. Juan lleva a su hijo a una fiesta, el sábado por la noche, y se vuelve a su casa. A las cuatro de la madrugada vuelve para recogerlo (es un padre enrollado) . -> Yo aquí diría que _Juan emmène son fils_.

Si realmente es así (corregidme, s'il vous plaît), ¿podríamos simplificar la diferencia entre _emmener_ y _amener_ de la siguiente forma?:
*_amener_ - llevar con uno, de paso (el que lleva ya iría a ese sitio de todas formas)
*_emmener_ - llevar expresamente (el que lleva no iría a ese sitio si no fuera para llevar a quien lleva )

Estas son algunas conclusiones que me ha parecido poder sacar de los ejemplos que me he encontrado. Aunque seguro que me estoy pasando de listillo . ¿Alguien me puede echar un cable y decirme si voy bien?


----------



## Paquita

Me planteas un problema...ya que en tu primer ejemplo usaría los dos...
Para contestarte y resolver esta duda que llega a ser mía (gracias, de paso) he mirado aquí y aquí y resulta que ...

Bueno diría lo siguiente, a ver si alguien coincide o discrepa:

- j'*a*mène mon frère *à* la fête
-j'*em*mène mon frère *avec moi*

en cuanto al padre , il le *ra*mène à la maison, puesto que vuelve...


----------



## lautr

Paquit& said:


> en cuanto al padre , il le *ra*mène à la maison, puesto que vuelve...


No, no. Yo me refiero a cuando lo lleva (el verbo subrayado). Lo de ir a buscarlo lo puse para remarcar que se vuelve a casa, que no se queda allí, y por eso luego tiene que ir a buscarlo. 



Paquit& said:


> -j'*em*mène mon frère *avec moi*


¡Vaya! Mi gozo en un pozo. Esto me demuestra que no acabo de entenderlo. 

Voy a plantear otro caso, a ver si progreso al menos un poco. Pongamos el clásico ejemplo de _emmener_ (_emmener à l'école_) :

_- Jean-Pierre emmène son fils à l'école._

¿Qué pasaría si Jean-Pierre fuese profesor en ese mismo colegio al que lleva a su hijo? Es decir, si Jean-Pierre entrase a trabajar en la escuela y de paso llevase a su hijo consigo... ¿Aquí seguimos utilizado _emmener_?


----------



## Paquita

Siempre desde MI punto de vista, con las precauciones adecuadas y la espera de otros pareceres....si quieren atreverse

- son père l'amène à la fête (con intención de dejarlo, entonces si no participa, no veo por qué diría "emmène" ya que queda fuera de dicha fiesta) o si prefieres "le conduit"
- en el caso de Jean-Pierre profe preferiría : "il l'emmène" puesto que no se trata de "ir a la escuela en compañía de su padre"


----------



## Paciente

Hola,

 esto de la diferencia entre emmener y amener es un lío... El caso es que en francés coloquial se usa muchísimo _amener_ en vez de _emmener_, así que en realidad la diferencia es más bien lingüística.



lautr said:


> Voy a plantear otro caso, a ver si progreso al menos un poco. Pongamos el clásico ejemplo de _emmener_ (_emmener à l'école_) :
> 
> _- Jean-Pierre emmène son fils à l'école._
> 
> ¿Qué pasaría si Jean-Pierre fuese profesor en ese mismo colegio al que lleva a su hijo? Es decir, si Jean-Pierre entrase a trabajar en la escuela y de paso llevase a su hijo consigo... ¿Aquí seguimos utilizado _emmener_?


 

La diferencia entre el verbo emmener/amener se basa sobre la diferencia entre las nociones de los deícticos
 AQUÍ /ESPACIO DEL "YO"                                               ALLÍ- ESPACIO DEL "ÉL/ELLA"

El espacio del Yo en este caso es el espacio del profesor, y este aquí incluye la escuela. Teóricamente se debería usar el equivalente de "traer" que es "amener", ya que el profesor trae el niño a su espacio...

Bueno de todo modo hay este hilo que lo explica mejor que yo, pero no te preocupes que amener y emmener no se diferencian en la lengua hablada. Más bien eso te puede servir en textos...

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=146237&highlight=emmener

saludos


----------



## lautr

Paquit& said:


> - son père l'amène à la fête (con intención de dejarlo, entonces si no participa, no veo por qué diría "emmène" ya que queda fuera de dicha fiesta) o si prefieres "le conduit"


 
 Definitivamente esto me supera... Y yo que lo decía precisamente por eso, porque lo lleva a la fiesta y lo deja allí... A ver, cuando un padre lleva a sus hijos al colegio los _emmène_. Y por lo general el padre no se queda en el colegio, sólo los acompaña... Por analogía supuse que si lo lleva a la fiesta y se vuelve... también se utiliza _emmener_.
Pero creo que voy a guiarme por lo que dice Paciente y voy a dedicarme a utilizar _amener_ en todo tipo de situación. Al menos mientras no intente dar el salto al "francés nivel 2".


----------



## pajijo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a tod@s, 

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar. No entiendo bien la diferencia que existe entre emmener,mener, amener y apporter. 

Creo que apporter se usa con cosas y las otras tres con personas, pero no veo la diferencia.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Debaires

Conozco las reglas del foro, y sé que no se pueden hacer varias preguntas.
Es posible encontrar el significado en los Dicos. Pero me gustaría saber cómo usan y diferencian estas palabras en el lenguaje coloquial en Francia.

Lo que intento es hacer una comparación, entonces, no puedo separar estas palabras en diferentes hilos.  Y si los separo será lo mismo que verlas separadamente en el diccionario.

La moderadora sabrá si es posible desenmarañar estos significados.

Porter - apporter - emporter - rapporter
Mener - amener  -  emmener - ramener

Muchísimas gracias desde ya


----------



## Paquita

Intentaré resumir:
*apporter y emporter* son como  traer y llevar = venir con algo, irse con algo
je t'apporte un livre, j'emporte ce livre
*rapporter* es volver con
je suis allée en Espagne, je te rapporte du turrón
j'ai emprunté un livre à la bibliothèque , je le rapporterai dans huit jours

En principio *mener* es llevar de la mano, *amener* es venir con alguien de la mano y *emmener*, irse con alguien de la mano.

La cosa se complica cuando empezamos el juego de bolillos entre estas nociones. Ver los posts anteriores...


----------



## Debaires

Solamente buscaba una traducción muy simple para cada una de los verbos.

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Paquita

Debaires said:


> Solamente buscaba una traducción muy simple para cada una de los verbos.



La hay si están utilizados en su sentido académico.
Pero de otro modo, no.


----------



## anarkogitain

yo tengo otra consulta: para decir "te llevaste un trocito de mi corazón" cómo está mejor expresado?
"tu t'as porté un morceau de mon coeur" o bien "tu t'as emporté un morceau de mon coeur" o quizá" tu t'es pris un morceau de mon coeur"
o alguna otra?
gracias


----------



## Marie3933

Para la traducción de "llevarse" y la diferencia entre "porter" y "emporter", te lo explican en este hilo.
Cuidado : en francés, no son verbos reflexivos.


----------



## lamuerte

Me da la impresion que este embrollo se puede aclarar un poco si se traduce amener por conducir y emmener por acompagnar.


----------



## Pohana

lamuerte said:


> ...da la impresi*ó*n que este embrollo se puede aclarar un poco si se traduce amener por conducir y emmener por acompa*ñ*ar.



Pues no estoy de acuerdo con tu propuesta, désolée, el porqué está bien expresado en los posts 12 a 17 de este hilo.


----------



## galizano

A ver si lo que viene a continuación aclara un poco el asunto : http://www.bertrandboutin.ca/Folder_151_Grammaire/N_a_amener.htm


----------



## Gamen

Je suis en train de etudier français une autre fois depuis longtemps de le avoir laissé. Je toujours m'ai demandé a moi meme sur la difference entre apporter / emporter / rapporter et porter et amener / emmener / ramener et mener. J'ai lu tout ce fil e je l'ai trouvé trés complet et interessant. De façon que, aprés le lire, j'ai voulu faire une sorte de résumé en espagnol pour le laisser bien clair.
Voilá mes résultats: 

Apporter = *traer objeto* (al lugar del hablante, de la primera persona)
Emporter = *llevar objeto* (al lugar de la tercera persona)

Amener = *traer* (de la mano *a una persona* adonde está la primera persona)
Emmener = *llevar* (de la mano *a una persona*, al espacio de la tercera persona)

Rapporter = *devolver *(un objeto dado o prestado)
Ramener = *traer de nuevo* (a alguien que se había ido del lugar de origen)

Mener* = llevar a una persona de la mano *(hacia cualquier lugar)
Porter" *= Llevar puesto* (ropa, alhaja, accesorios en general)

J'espere que mon résumé sera correct. J'accepte de suggestions e de votre confirmation sur l'exactitude de ma interpretation.

Merci.


----------



## Monicabejrano

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos!
tengo problemas con la traducción de la palabra "Amener", especialmente cuando se refiere a objetos o cosas que las personas cargan, ejemplo: el llevará su computador a clase - Il amènera son ordinateur au cours (sería correcto?)

¿Cuál de los siguientes verbos es más adecuado en ese tipo de contexto? amener, apporter o mener.

Agradezco su colaboración!


----------



## Mariquilla81

Buenas tardes,

¿Podríamos utilizar indistintamente los verbos emmener, amener y mener en estas oraciones? 
 a) Ma mère mène ma soeur à l´école ( no me termina de convencer esta oración. SIempre he creído que mener era para cosas y no para personas)

 b) Ma mère emmène ma soeur à l´école ( No estoy muy convencida de utilizar este verbo porque emmener supone que las dos personas permanecen juntas en todo   momento, ¿no?)

c) Ma mère amène ma soeur à l´école ( Creo que esta oración es la más adecuada, pues amener supone que una de las personas deja a la otra en un lugar, sinónimo de acompañar o conducir)

Por favor, corregidme si no estoy en lo  cierto.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Viobi

Mariquilla81 said:


> a) Ma mère mène ma soeur à l´école
> Correcto, pero no se dice. Quizá suena demasiado como "mener un cheval à l'abreuvoir".
> 
> b) Ma mère emmène ma soeur à l´école
> 
> Eso es lo que decimos.
> 
> c) Ma mère amène ma soeur à l´école
> 
> Significa que yo (la persona que habla) estoy en el colegio, tal vez esperando a ellas a la puerta: el movimiento es hacia mí.


----------



## Oconne'll

Entro para decir que ahora estoy repasando estos verbos y el resumen que ha hecho Gamen me parece super claro y creo que está en lo cierto, mientras nadie demuestre lo contrario.


----------

